# cracks when candled



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

when i was candling an egg i saw what appeared to be cracks when i candled the egg and were those cracks or veins


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

tyronerasheed said:


> when i was candling an egg i saw what appeared to be cracks when i candled the egg and were those cracks or veins


It is possible. The first stages of the egg does have a lot of visible veins. Is this an egg that is in an incubator?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And if not veins, some abnormalities in a shell can look like cracks but really are not.


----------

